# Camera found, but not created?

## Midnight Dream

Ok, I hooked up my camera to USB, turned it on, looked at dmesg, and it says that its at sdc1.  So I make a directory, do mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/camera, and it responds with mount point does not exist.  Wait, what?  I just saw dmesg tell me that it was at sdc1.  So I go and look in /dev, and sure enough, there is no sdc1, nor an sdc.  Whats up?

----------

## nomorecoolnames

You need to create /mnt/camera.

----------

## Midnight Dream

no no, /mnt/camera exists, /dev/sdc1 does not, despite what dmesg says.

----------

## nomorecoolnames

What is the output of lsusb?  If that command does not work then emerge usbutils and try again.

----------

## Midnight Dream

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04cb:014b Fuji Photo Film Co., Ltd (my camera)

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05a3:8000 Saitek PLC

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c50e Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 067b:2507 Prolific Technology, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

----------

## nomorecoolnames

That looks right.  What is the output of fdisk -l /dev/sdc?

----------

## Midnight Dream

localhost dev # fdisk -l /dev/sdc

localhost dev #

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Do you have MSDOS fs support and VFAT support builtin to your kernel or are they modules? You can find those in File Systems > DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems after running make menuconfig from /usr/src/linux.  If they are built as modules then you need to run 

```
modprobe msdos
```

 and 

```
modprobe vfat
```

  Then try mounting your camera again.  You should recompile your kernel with those options selected if they are not builtin to your current kernel or the modules are not built.

----------

## Midnight Dream

I already have support for both of those compiled in, as my HDD which holds music is a FAT32 drive

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Do the nodes for your other scsi drives exist?

----------

## Midnight Dream

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 2-6: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
> 
> scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

Yes, to your previous question, as viewed below

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost dev # dir | grep sd*
> 
> Binary file sda1 matches
> ...

 

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Have you ever modified or added any udev rules?

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Power down your camera and run udevmonitor. With udevmonitor running power your camera up.  You should see something happen similar to:  *Quote:*   

> UEVENT[1136612392] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-4
> 
> UEVENT[1136612392] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0
> 
> UDEV  [1136612392] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-4
> ...

 

I am quickly running out of ideas.  Check the man page for udev and you may find your answer.  Sorry I could not be more help.Last edited by nomorecoolnames on Sat Jan 07, 2006 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mlt

Well that helped me! Thanks, nomorecoolnames.

I was having a similar problem mounting usb flash memory sticks. Once or twice I got it to work (on /dev/sda1), but somehow /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 disappeared!

I tried your suggestion to run udevmonitor, and saw most of the event messages, but none of the messages about "add@block/sda" or "add@block/sda/sda1"! I realized that I don't actually have hotplug running. So I got my flash key to work by doing:

```
emerge hotplug
```

I don't know if the same will work for Midnight Dream, but if

```
emerge --search hotplug
```

shows that hotplug is not installed, then try it!

----------

## PRC

This may not have to with your problem but what is the output of:

```
groups <user>
```

Group assignments sometimes are the root of usb/mount problems

To add a group to a user use:

```
gpasswd -a <user> <group>
```

Make sure you are part of the usb and plugdev groups

----------

## Midnight Dream

Ran udevmonitor, started my camera, plugged it in, and not a thing showed up.  I've done very little modifications of udev rules, so im not sure about that.

I show that hotplug isnt running, but when I try to start it, I get a message about CONFIG_HOTPLUG not being enabled in the kernel.  Well, I have never enabled/disabled this option in the kernel, yet my other PnP usb devices have worked fine, so im not sure about that either.

G4User, as I just stated, I havent had any issues with my other usb devices, but also the basis of even as root, when I try to mount it, it  gives the error, leads me to believe thats not the issue.

----------

## Midnight Dream

Well, hotplug still isnt running, but im rather confused.  I just compiled the kernel with CONFIG_HOTPLUG enabled, and my sound is working fine and so is the camera.  I am officially confused.

----------

## Roar

Well i have exactly the same problem. CONFIG_HOTPLUG is enabled in kernel, coldplug and hald are running, hotplug is running (also tried it without hotplug) and when i plug in my camera dmesg says that there's a device at sdd scsi1 or something like that.

But the device node isn't created (dev/sdd1) so i can't mount my camera.

A manual solution for me is at the moment:

udev stop

plug-in device

udevstart

This sometimes work (could also be a variation of the above steps: udev stop, udevstart, plug in...)

So is udev the problem?

----------

## Midnight Dream

I think so.  I emerge udev, and it emerged baselayout, then I emerged baselayout by itself, and it got a different version.

----------

## nomorecoolnames

The information found in the Gentoo udev Guide will probably answer many of your questions.  

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

----------

## Roar

Well I already walked about 5 times through this guide...

But now when i rebooted i recognized that there seems to be something wrong with udev:

>> Activating udev

>> Determining root device...

>> Mounting root...

>> Booting (initramfs)....umount: /dev: Device or resource busy

*: Failed to umount  the initrd /dev!

..

INIT: version 2.86 booting

...

...

...

* Mounting proc at /proc ...   [ok]

* Mounting sysfs at /sys ...   [ok]

* Mounting /dev for udev ...   [ok]

* Seeding /dev with needed nodes ... [ok]

* Setting up proper hotplug agent ...

*    Setting /sbin/udevsend as hotplug agent ...   [ok]

* Starting udevd ...   [!!]

* Populating /dev with existing devices with udevstart ...

rm: unable to remove 'dev': device or resource busy   [ok]

* Letting udev process events ...   [ok]

* Finializing udev configuration ...   [ok]

So starting udevd fails?

----------

## Roar

Midnight Dream: Do you also have some errors when booting Gentoo.

Here at my PC i get that umount /dev fails and starting udevd also fails

----------

